# Hi there



## smallpawmousery (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi my name is Laura.
I am just starting to breed mice in New Zealand. 
There arent many different varieties here so im looking to expand the range.
I look forward to sharing my future litters and meeting other breeders.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hiya im also in nz


----------

